# New Black Diamond setup!



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking good! I would suggest some MTS to keep it turned.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm down to 2 discus and getting away from them. Too much work for how little we're home nowadays. I've lately been preferring angels as well. Always been a huge angelfish fan, and never had this big of a tank to keep them in.

New stocking I think I want a school of angels if I can get away with it, rasboras or rummy nose for my dither fish, Cory cats, and a few Bolivian rams.

What sort of numbers can I do with a tank this big? I'm basically starting the stocking over. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> I'm down to 2 discus and getting away from them. Too much work for how little we're home nowadays. I've lately been preferring angels as well. Always been a huge angelfish fan, and never had this big of a tank to keep them in.
> 
> New stocking I think I want a school of angels if I can get away with it, rasboras or rummy nose for my dither fish, Cory cats, and a few Bolivian rams.
> 
> ...




I would think a 125 could house 4-6 adult angels, like 50+ dithers, and like 20 cories. Rummy nose tetras are amazing fish with how well and tight they school, and with big angels they’d probably always be in a nice group. For Bolivians I’m unsure, I know they’re more even tempered than German blues. It would also likely depend on how thick the tank becomes with plants and other things for line of sight breaks for the rams. Have you considered apistos?


----------

